
The History of Spices Is the History of Trade (1998) - wormold
http://www.economist.com/node/179810
======
douche
_He who controls the spice controls the universe_ \- Dune

~~~
saiya-jin
not sure if black pepper is that addictive or allows your to see the future

------
jamhan
More good reading about the spice trade and how it shaped geopolitics:

www.goodreads.com/book/show/29386.Nathaniel_s_Nutmeg

~~~
bhrgunatha
I really enjoyed this book, it unexpectedly drew me in.

A narrative look at the disputes between the Dutch East India Company, the
British and Portuguese mainly. It's a more in-depth and focussed look at the
spice trade raging in Europe in 16th & 17th centuries.

------
sreejithr
Thoroughly fun read.

------
bitwize
The spice must flow, man.

